
Ceph Storage Roadmap 2021 at Red Hat Summit - 0xF2
https://f2.svbtle.com/going-virtual
======
vcppds7878
Awesome presentation highlighting so weel how hot the Ceph project is.

~~~
0xF2
Yay. Thank you.

